# New Cumberland 1-10-13



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Got to the dam at 730 and fished till 11. Not 1 fish caught or seen caught. I believe having the first 2 gates closed has the current seam to far away to cast. Until we get more water my guess is the ohio side might b ur best bet.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the post. i was going to work a bit in the morning and then hit the dam for awhile. you saved me the railroad death walk.
Where do you guys fish on the ohio side. below the lock wall or on the rocks adjacent to the wall? park across rt 7?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> Thanks for the post. i was going to work a bit in the morning and then hit the dam for awhile. you saved me the railroad death walk.
> Where do you guys fish on the ohio side. below the lock wall or on the rocks adjacent to the wall? park across rt 7?


Hey J,,, I posted the Cumberland Dam 'Google Earth' pic on the Greenup report. If you double click on it, it should open larger. There's 3 or 4 fishing spots marked, but the whole side, from the 600' 'wall' marker down to the trees is good when the water is up to the walls 4th barge tie off, and all or most of the gaits are open. 18'-22' pool.
Don't park across the street, without permission, you might get towed.
The ground is hard on the side of the 4 lane, next to the 'Flags'.
I know one guy that fishes the bank's 300'- 600' marks, down in the trees. He gets some huge eyes there, but not many. I never caught a thing????
Let us know,,,


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Death walk? What/where are you referring too? I've never done it.... Anyhow, I too belive that the reason we are *NOT* catching fish is because the gates that are open are _too far out_. If you could get to the "edge of the white water" you would catch fish. Right now, that's not possible. Now, come Sat/Sun, the water will be (at least it's forecasted) in the 17-18' range and that should help us out alot. Depending on how high it gets will determine which side of the river we'll need to go to. I'll wait until then before I make a comment on that.... See ya this weekend tho!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

i agree with snake, i feel that we didnt have enough flow last weekend and that it wont be until the pool raises and we get that back wash just right..... with that being said i hope we get just the right combiation of melt off and rain tomm. to make the "gate gods" in our favor! i will be calling tomm. evening to get a report on wha they have open, and what they think will be open sat. morning.... hope i get the same guy i talked to last time he was SUPER nice and knew exactly why i was calling


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> make the "gate gods" in our favor! i will be calling tomm. evening to get a report on wha they have open, and what they think will be open sat. morning.... hope i get the same guy i talked to last time he was SUPER nice and knew exactly why i was calling


Hey Matt,,, What was his name? Sounds like the same 'NICE' guy that Jeff, Rivarat talks to. 
Maybe I/ We need to 'Gift' him,,, Like a GOOD bottle of HM Brandy?
My guess,,, maybe #11 closed Sat. 17' predicted & rising fast. WV side. 
20' & over 80kcfs Sun,,, Ohio side the next 3 or 4 days???
HAh,,, But I've been wrong many times before.
Let Me Know what you find out.
Thanks


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dunno, I'll ask who I'm talking to today when i call.... 

FYI work SUCKS when all you can think about is how warm it's gonna bee n how you wanna go fishing instead! Hehe

Talk to ya a bit later jer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Doboy,
thanks for the info for parking and stuff on the ohio side. I can't believe that in all the years that I have fished the river I have never fished there. Man the fishing today was phemoninal! the water was great, current good, weather,so-so but the fishing,...WOW. now the catching, well that's another story. not a bite today, nothing. had company for a little while and he did equally as well as I. Oh well, i guess there will be days like that an today was one of them. happened before and will happen again. I really do appreciate your sharing info on where (and where not) to park. I'll go there again.
Snake, the "death walk", well i guiess it's not really that bad, I've done it probably a hundred times, I did it once (in my younger days) carrying TWO five gallon buckets full of minnows. try it in the summer sometime, not fun. I did park at the area on top of the hill once and climbed straight down over the hill above the dam. Going down was a snap, matter of fact i could stop, going back up at the end of the day, well you notice i said I did it once.
Good luck to you guys this weekend, it's going to be to sunny for me, might go to pike after dark.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Colonel,
Most of the guys when you call are pretty decent. I had a guy one time keep me on the phone for a good 20 min trying to explain the "how and why" they open some gates and close others! I told him it sounded like everyday terminology to him and japanese to me!
Jarnos,
I'd guess that I've made that walk at least 500 times over the last 12yrs and because of the potential, if I'm able, I'll do it another 500 times!
Doboy,
It's projected to rise 3' overnight. Will it benefit us? Well, I don't know, but I guarantee I'll give it a try for sure. My buddy was down there Thurs (with about a dozen other guys/WV side) and he said not 1 fish was caught! Well, every day is different so I *HAVE* to try! See ya!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> See ya!!


Yep,,, Bright & Early,,, betcha we end up on the Ohio bank?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry....Mark and I said the exact same thing. So....I'll call before I even leave the driveway...just to be sure, Personally...I don't give a crap, as long as *I AM FISHING!!!!!*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Jerry....Mark and I said the exact same thing. So....I'll call before I even leave the driveway...just to be sure, Personally...I don't give a crap, as long as *I AM FISHING!!!!!*


Wow, did they change the flow predictions!!! No peak till Tues/ Wed,,,,+ 23'!
Musta been a butt-load of rain up the Pa Mountains.
Matt called last eve,,, they said that #11 will be closed, #10 open. 
Good flow.
Later


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice walk, wasn't it?? And yea, I know how ya did after we left...well, a little of it. Let us in on it.....


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

How did u guys do today.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Nice walk, wasn't it?? And yea, I know how ya did after we left...well, a little of it. Let us in on it.....


Snake,,, minutes after you guys left, I landed 3 keepers & a dink. 1- 18" eye & 3 small saugeyes. Matt #2 came back and landed 1 sauger,,,, there were about 4 more sauger landed by others who shower up just before dark.
All in All, the most fish were caught by those 2 guys down by the trees. I think they had 4 or 5. THAT'S IT! 
Maybe a dozen BY EVERYBODY???? Pretty Poor! I NEVER seen so many guys fishing there!!!
*4 guys, that came up from Pike, said that "IT WAS TOO CROWDED TO EVEN FISH!"*

*Hey Snake,,, Your friend in the boat,,, HOW'D HE DO? Did he talk to the 4 guys fishing the WV shore?*


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Doboy said:


> Snake,,, minutes after you guys left, I landed 3 keepers & a dink. 1- 18" eye & 3 small saugeyes. Matt #2 came back and landed 1 sauger,,,, there were about 4 more sauger landed by others who shower up just before dark.
> All in All, the most fish were caught by those 2 guys down by the trees. I think they had 4 or 5. THAT'S IT!
> Maybe a dozen BY EVERYBODY???? Pretty Poor! I NEVER seen so many guys fishing there!!!
> *4 guys, that came up from Pike, said that "IT WAS TOO CROWDED TO EVEN FISH!"*
> ...


Hey doboy, I never had a bump. I saw 1 guy catch an eye as soon as I got there. When they left there was only 1 still on the stringer. I'm New to fishing down there but it appeared to be a tough bite. I tried to stay and fish the late evening but the fog rolled in and I didn't feel like getting ran over by a barge!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank You B J
Did you 'see' many marks along the brick shoreline, 20' out?
How about at the end of the long wall?

Those guys on WV shore were in a good spot,,, just too much flow yesterday.
I'da been real surprised if they caught more than one! 

FYI,,, When the water flow is real heavy, we use'ta do good just up from the second point, there's a small creek there, (by the brickworks gait),, And one heck of a swirling backwash. You gotta anchor or you'll spook everything out.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Doboy, I didn't mark anything! I fished that whole run on each side of the creek, nothing. It just seemed like an off day to me. I hear the beat em up today down there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Doboy, I didn't mark anything! I fished that whole run on each side of the creek, nothing. It just seemed like an off day to me. I hear they beat em up today down there.
> 
> Ya,,, That figures,,, bet it was on the Ohio side.
> 20'-21' till Friday. They :B gotta go hide somewhere.


----------

